# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Saudis to Destroy 3 of Worlds Oldest Mosques to Build a Super Mosque

## presence

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/wo...y-8228795.html




> Three of the world’s oldest mosques are about to  be destroyed as Saudi Arabia embarks on a multi-billion-pound expansion  of Islam’s second holiest site. Work on the Masjid an-Nabawi in Medina,  where the Prophet Mohamed is buried, will start once the annual Hajj  pilgrimage ends next month. When complete, the development will turn the  mosque into the world’s largest building, with the capacity for 1.6  million worshippers.
> []
>  The Saudis have announced no plans to preserve or move the three  mosques, which have existed since the seventh century and are covered by  Ottoman-era structures, or to commission archaeological digs before  they are pulled down, something that has caused considerable concern  among the few academics who are willing to speak out in the deeply  authoritarian kingdom.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

I guess they don't have much of a reverence for super old things like we do.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

So how come Al Qaida is not mad about this? certainly this is destroying a piece of islam history.

In fact.. how come theres no al qaida activity in saudi arabia?

----------


## jkr



----------


## presence

> The key Islamic heritage site, *including Prophet Mohammed’s shrine*, is to be bulldozed


http://rt.com/news/saudi-arabia-prophet-mosque-615/

----------


## shane77m

We must send our military to intervene. The destruction of historic buildings will not be tolerated.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Maybe the point is to hide some history?

----------


## Demigod

> Maybe the point is to hide some history?


No the point is to make money.As it says in the RT article 17 million tourists a year is a lot of money.They have built a public toilet where his first wife's house was.The problem is that the Saudi control almost every Muslim groups from the UK,to Africa,Balkans,Asia and finally middle east.They have a process where they finance huge mosque construction project ( where the local population gets paid to work so they are happy) and in return the imams go to Saudi Arabia to be "trained" or they just send their own imams.

In my country we have a village with 500 people and 7 enormous mosques and you can be sure not one of them will hear that they build a mall where their prophet grave was.

----------


## bultza

> So how come Al Qaida is not mad about this? certainly this is destroying a piece of islam history.
> 
> In fact.. how come theres no al qaida activity in saudi arabia?


Some militias of Al Qaeda have destroyed countless temples dedicated to great teachers of Islam and even some dedicated to Muhammad and his family as they consider idolatry to worship other than Allah

----------


## Hugo

Its part of the wahhabi doctrine. They've been destroying Islamic history and other kind of history aswell for what they deem as heresies.

----------


## Lafayette

If the damn thing is going to be big enough to fit 1.6 million people, why not just build it to enclose the old ones?

----------


## VIDEODROME

Are they going to fill the old ones with volunteers wearing bomb vests?

----------

